# Cut Yourself One Out of the Herd



## Canoeman (Jul 23, 2008)

We are seeing literally hundreds of lower slot reds in the creeks up here in Jacksonville. It's been an amazing display and plenty of fun on a fly. Almost all are are caught in less than 6 inches of H2O so I get no competition in my canoe.
Here's Don's first fish which came aboard 5 minutes after the engine shut down:










I followed up about 50 feet later with this show off:










To give you an idea of what the water looks like, this is where we stopped for a while for lunch. the creek is about 3-4 inches deep and still holds fish.










Every time you catch one you spook a bunch of fish, so you have to keep moving. Aside from the ramp area and the main creek, we neither saw nor heard another boat all day--my kind of place.


----------



## mark_gardner (Mar 18, 2009)

i know exactly what your talking about canoeman, been working creeks just as shallow and seeing lots also  i have noticed though that the creeks south of bch. blvd. dont have half the bait in them that the creeks around pine island do, threw the net twice yesterday and had more decent sized shrimp and finger mullet than you can shake a stick at


----------



## Flyline (Mar 3, 2008)

my favorite kind of place to fish.....I'm digging the canoe style fishing in the creek.  Great Job guys!  Actually...screw the canoe!.......I perfer my camo gheenoe highsider! ;D


----------



## PVredfisher (Jan 11, 2007)

Nice reds on the fly. We experienced the same this weekend, we were chasing the fish around in water at the deepest was 8in and they were chewing. We found whole schools swimming around with their tails and backs out of the water. It is sure nice to get in the skinny away from the crowd


----------



## ihuntfish (Jul 22, 2009)

very cool


----------



## HaMm3r (Dec 11, 2006)

That's cooler weather for ya. It's awesome! Sounds like a great day you guys had.


----------



## REELKEEN (Mar 24, 2009)

Looks like an awesome trip!!! I need to go hit that area. Havn't taken my boat out for a while.


----------

